# Bargain or waste of time.



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=223250

£149 for 60W looks good on paper, is there a catch ?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hilldweller! I'll give you a bump! :lol: 

I think if it were still at £300 it would be worth looking at. Half price, 60w, certainly worth looking at it. 

I already have the 13w suitcase from Maplin. Can't fault it but not up to the job in the winter. I have since moved to a 120w, fitted by our own Shane of Snellyvision. 

I think Maplins do do some good offers. But, would 60w be enough? I guess it depends on what you need from it.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

What is a b grade product should be the question!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I could do with another panel but I don't have the room. Have 100 watts now, had 140 watts on last motorhome.

Also consider guarantee period, even at a cheap price you need a reasonable length of guarantee. Are panels normally reliable?


What is B-Grade?

B-Grade includes used and unused returned products, end of line, slightly marked or refurbished products. To ensure peace of mind each product comes with our 12 month guarantee having been fully tested by our team of in-house technicians. What's even more attractive, all of the B-Grade products are reduced in price!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> I could do with another panel but I don't have the room. Have 100 watts now, had 140 watts on last motorhome.
> 
> Also consider guarantee period, even at a cheap price you need a reasonable length of guarantee. Are panels normally reliable?
> 
> ...


 well that answered my question , cheers  it looks good at that price !


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Rislar said:


> What is a b grade product should be the question!!


Standard overstock ploy of Maplin IMHO.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Rislar said:


> well that answered my question , cheers  it looks good at that price !


Look carefully. It is big and not intended for permanent fixing.

The numbers don't totally add up, 3.4A 17.5V now that is 60W but if the regulator is a simple one that could equate to 3.4A into the battery which is of course more like 40W.

I'm thinking of our Morocco trip, looks like it will be low on hook up for 3 weeks.

OTOH someone has just posted a genny advert at just £175, and that's for 800W.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

This looks really interesting to me, as I have been planning to have a solar panel fitted anyway. But I am a total rookie at this and welcome some guidance on how easily this could be deployed.

It looks as though the unit is designed to be mounted free-standing, for instance on the ground by the MH. So how do you go about feeding the charge cable into what might be a locked motorhome? I know the leisure battery on my MH is under the front offside seat. Would you use clamps to just connect direct to the battery poles.

I guess I have been assuming this would be a fairly heavy duty investment, where I would go to someone like Solar Solutions, Vanbitz etc and fork out several hundred pounds for something that is roof mounted and permanently in line. 

And what do you get for 60W? I guess my wish is to have about 2KW of useable mains power on tap - the ability to run perhaps a kettle or microwave, plus some assorted lights and electronics. Is that achievable with a solar panel set-up, and what wattage of panel would typically be required? I have been following a recent post where folks were talking about stuff like fuel cells and generators. Right now, that level of investment does not appeal.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pandalf said:


> This looks really interesting to me, as I have been planning to have a solar panel fitted anyway. But I am a total rookie at this and welcome some guidance on how easily this could be deployed.
> 
> It looks as though the unit is designed to be mounted free-standing, for instance on the ground by the MH. So how do you go about feeding the charge cable into what might be a locked motorhome? I know the leisure battery on my MH is under the front offside seat. Would you use clamps to just connect direct to the battery poles.
> 
> ...


With a solar panel, what you are talking about running off it are, lights, heating fan and a bit of telly.
This keeps me happy in the summer. In the winter I go on hook up at out-of-season prices.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The panel looks very big 1.420 wide x 770 long x 790 deep

each individual panel size 343 wide x 973 long x 18 deep x 4

What I don't understand is how the made up panel can only be 770 long, were the individual panel is 973 long.
Must be a misprint, but which one is right, 

Charlie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

It looks like size is the gotcha.

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

These are huge and heavy, the above link shows people are happy with them for static use but they are obviously too bulky for an RV.

Pity :-(


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

As an amorphous panel, it will be larger and less efficient than a polycrystalline or moncrystalline one. They are about twice the size per watt and much cheaper to make.


----------

